# How do I find out where the bridle ways and byways are in my are



## naza (15 November 2015)

Having recently been told off by someone for riding somewhere that apparently I should not be (genuinely did not know, haven't ridden there for years with no problem) I'm now trying to find out where the bridle ways are in my area as with this route gone it cuts out a few rides now or makes others really long.
I have searched online but cannot seem to find anything and also downloaded an app which ended up being pointless too.
Many thanks


----------



## c2b (15 November 2015)

http://www.bridlewaymap.com/


----------



## PeterNatt (15 November 2015)

But an Ordnance Survey map of the area as that will show most the bridleways and byways.


----------



## DirectorFury (15 November 2015)

bing.com/maps, enter the postcode of your yard and change from 'road view' to OS map . Totally free and easy to use.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 November 2015)

Look up your local County Council website and put in "bridlepaths" or "Definitive Map".  Also contact your local BHS bridleway officer who should be able to help you.  If you had been "riding for years with no problems" maybe you should make an application to the County Council to have it recorded as a bridlepath.  This is known as a DMMO and the BHS person would certainly be able to help you with that.


----------



## YorksG (15 November 2015)

May I ask who told you that you couldn't ride where you were doing. If it's the landowner then they have the right, if it isn't then you can ignore them if you wish. We have a couple of disputed routes nearby and have claims in, we continue to ride them, until such time as the council tell us they are unclaimable.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (15 November 2015)

Whenever I've moved I've just got out walking with an OS map for back up, that's the easiest way for me.  You can buy a map centred on your yard/home if you prefer, but the whole country is covered by maps.  As Orangehorse said though, you may have a right to ride that's route anyway, check the Definitive Map.


----------



## naza (16 November 2015)

YorksG said:



			May I ask who told you that you couldn't ride where you were doing. If it's the landowner then they have the right, if it isn't then you can ignore them if you wish. We have a couple of disputed routes nearby and have claims in, we continue to ride them, until such time as the council tell us they are unclaimable.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is the people who own the land. 
It is a footpath,  but everyone from the yard uses the track ( some having been there for 10 plus years!)
It is a concrete track that lead's from the bridleway to the road.


----------



## YorksG (16 November 2015)

Then look into claiming it as a bridleway. See if there is a local bridleways groups who can help you collect the evidence forms, a lot of bridleways were down graded when they shouldn't have been and a lot of people are working hard to get them claimed while they can.


----------



## Rosie'smum (17 November 2015)

I have the os map app on my phone. the app its self is free but the maps are only £1.99 which i thought was a bargin as the paper ones are £7+ that got us round some new routes yesterday when we got a bit lost.


----------



## naza (8 January 2016)

Can anyone tell me if I am allowed to ride along the footpath if it is access to a field which I have been given permission to ride in?


----------



## bonny (8 January 2016)

If it's a concrete path and you have used it for years I would just carry on doing so ....


----------



## teapot (8 January 2016)

Ordance Survey landranger maps (orange tops) are your friends. 

Legally, footpaths are not to be ridden on, same as pavements...


----------



## naza (8 January 2016)

Rosie'smum said:



			I have the os map app on my phone. the app its self is free but the maps are only £1.99 which i thought was a bargin as the paper ones are £7+ that got us round some new routes yesterday when we got a bit lost.
		
Click to expand...

I can't find the one you pay for but downloaded the free one and it's useless..


----------



## teapot (8 January 2016)

naza said:



			I can't find the one you pay for but downloaded the free one and it's useless..
		
Click to expand...

If you don't want to pay then search for bing maps, enter your location and then under 'road' click ordanance survey maps and zoom in.


----------



## criso (8 January 2016)

Is your area covered by any of these

http://www.geograph.org.uk/article/Definitive-maps-online


----------



## bonny (8 January 2016)

Seriously, it's a concrete path, don't let anyone stop you walking down it to get to where you are going...we will all end riding anywhere with that attitude !


----------



## criso (8 January 2016)

bonny said:



			Seriously, it's a concrete path, don't let anyone stop you walking down it to get to where you are going...we will all end riding anywhere with that attitude !
		
Click to expand...

Just because it's concrete doesn't make it a right of way, it could be a private driveway or just a footpath.  

However if it's the only way to access a bridleway and been used for years there could be a case for getting it reclassified as a bridlepath.  Maybe get in touch with your local BHS right of way officer.


----------



## bonny (8 January 2016)

criso said:



			Just because it's concrete doesn't make it a right of way, it could be a private driveway or just a footpath.  

However if it's the only way to access a bridleway and been used for years there could be a case for getting it reclassified as a bridlepath.  Maybe get in touch with your local BHS right of way officer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming it's not a private driveway as the OP and others have been riding down it for years, doesn't sound like they are doing any harm so I would just carry on.....what's the worst that could happen ? If it leads to bridleways and good hacking then it beats riding on the roads.


----------



## naza (8 January 2016)

Surely I can't just carry on riding along there as the landowners have said no?


----------



## bonny (8 January 2016)

naza said:



			Surely I can't just carry on riding along there as the landowners have said no?
		
Click to expand...

Why not ? Is it a driveway ? Where does it lead to ?


----------



## criso (9 January 2016)

naza said:



			Surely I can't just carry on riding along there as the landowners have said no?
		
Click to expand...

It would come under trespass if you did.  Also they could put a gate up so horses can't use it.  If as you said it's  footpath as long as walkers can get through they can block it for horses and vehicles.  Electric gates mean they could still get their own cars through if they need to or cattle grids so cars can go over and horses can't.

However as I said these things can be reclassified.  There was one near us where the bridlepath became a footpath for the last  bit and then met the road meaning riders had to turn round and go back.  They managed to get the last footpath bit reclassified as bridleway.


----------

